# Vektorgrafiken für TShirt Designer kaufen



## regurge (1. Dezember 2011)

hat hier jemand einen Tipp?
Hab mir schon einige Bilddatenbanken angesehen, diese verbieten aber häufig den Druck von Tshirts mit ihren Daten  bzw. haben sehr teure Zusatzgebühren bzw. - Sprich dann zahlt man für z.B. einen Smiley gleich mal 100€ der dann im Shop womöglich nie verwendet wird.

Am liebsten wäre mir ein jährliches Abomodell, die Grafiken können so lange genutzt werden wie man eben im Abo ist .. 500€/Jahr wäre Schmerzgrenze da ich ja nicht tausende Symbole benötige und erst recht nicht so viele im Einsatz sind.

Es gibt zwar auch kostenlose Anbieter wie z.B. Openclipart welche ich sehr gut finde, leider stoßt man oft auf die Grenzen der Datenbank ... wenn ich z.B was spezielles suche finde ich bei kostenpflichtigen Shops wesentlich mehr und muss mir wenn mal alles geklärt ist keine Gedanken mehr um Lizenzen machen.


----------



## smileyml (1. Dezember 2011)

So ganz genau verstehe ich dein Anliegen nicht.
Ich würde aber am besten die Grafiken selbst zeichnen?!
Ansonsten vielleicht GoMedia - LINK?

Grüße Marco


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (1. Dezember 2011)

Hi,
wo hast du den geschaut?
Es gibt inzwischen einige die Ihre Bilder und Grafiken echt günstig abgeben.
Z.B. istockphoto.com (Creditsystem), fotolia.com (Vektorgrafiklizens so um die 10 Euro), shutterstock.com (Abosystem, min. 200 Euro), vectorstock.com (Creditsystem)

Vielleicht passt da ja was besser in deine Vorstellung.

Viele Grüße


----------



## regurge (1. Dezember 2011)

danke für die Infos, fürs selber zeichnen hätte ich keine Zeit sollten ja dann doch ~50 Symbole sein und wenn mal was spontan gefordert wird ists dann doch bequemer wenn man mal schnell in die Datenbank guckt.

Istockphoto und Fotolia hatte ich schon, haben beide spezielle Shirt Hinweise .. istock erlaubt es gar nicht und bei Fotalia braucht man wieder ne Speziallizens wo dann das Symbol um die 40€ kostet.

Am besten hat mir bis jetzt "ccvision" gefallen, sehr tolle Angebote leider auch die Textilklausel - bei denen hab ich aber nochmals extra nachgefragt da es ja um sehr kleine Stückzahlen gehen würde.

So wies aussieht laufts aber wohl daraus hinaus sich bei openclipart oder was es da halt sonst noch so gibt das beste rauszusuchen.
Habt ihr da vielleicht noch Hinweise?, openclipart ist 100% kostenlos, auch kommerziell -> gibts außer Openclipart noch was?


----------



## ink (1. Dezember 2011)

Wäre das dann nicht mehr was für die Creative Lounge?

Edith: Direkt mal getan.

Beste


----------



## regurge (7. Dezember 2011)

ccvision hat mir ein schönes Angebot gemacht, kan ich weiterempfehlen.
Zwar ist es höher als die normale Pauschale, aber man hat dann später keine Probleme mit Nutzungsrechten und die Datenbank ist sehr groß.
Openclipart ist zur Zeit sowieso off, und die anderen Seiten drücken sich oft nur unklar mit den Nutzungsrechten aus, auch wenn man was bestimmtes sucht stößt man oft an Grenzen.


----------

